# Animazment, NC



## scrumpet (May 17, 2009)

Anyone going to animazment in Raleigh, NC this weekend?


----------



## Zerulu (May 17, 2009)

I am!  Will be gettin' there Friday morning.


----------



## skulltoe (May 17, 2009)

Yep. I don't know if I can make it Friday, but will def. be there Sat-Sun. Been looking forward to it all year


----------



## Revy (May 22, 2009)

wait what? Oh well I have work I cant make it down -_-


----------

